# Symptoms How Soon??



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone
i was just wondering if anyone had any advice as to when they started feeling pg. I have just had my second cycle of clomid and am due to test next week but i have had terrible nausea in the mornings and also some funny feelings down below (tmi) i know. But I just seem to be feeling a little starange. All my spots have cleared uop and my hair is lovely. ( If I do say so myself). 
Any advice would be good I am to scared to do a test as it is a little early . i am due to test next week and i dont want the disappointment of a BFN. 
Help i feel like i am going Nuts

Love Sally


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Sally

I did find a site once with a good list of early symtoms and the time you'd be likely to get them. Haven't found it again yet, but http://www.femaleproblems.co.uk/Pregnancy_Symptoms.html might help. I'll keep looking and send you the other info if I see it again.

Fingers crossed... really hope it's good news when you do test  xx


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmmm... think this is the one I found, though it might not help you much now... http://www.baby-parenting.co.uk/pregnancy/symptoms.html

Know what it's like waiting - it's maddening, isn't it? Good luck and hope the minutes fly by as quickly as poss xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sally, a fellow Clomid girl here!!  

I'm due AF on Saturday.  The waiting is killing me.  I feel strange, spaced out, low back pain.  usually when AF is due I am spotty, i have none (although i've just come back from a week in the sun   ) and I'd normally have period type pains but I don't but I've got an upset stomach (sorry for tmi) so this may be masking the symptoms!!!

Might see you in the clomid 2ww and we can fret together. Best of luck


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE
I have decided to go home and make my dh a lovely supper and try and chill. Hopefully i wont completelt lose the plot before Sunday.
good luck to everyone else
Love sally


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you luck for testing next week!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me again Sally!  Meant to say, if you type in "early pregnancy signs" in google it brings up loads of signs listing the main things to look for, they all seem to state much the same thing.


----------

